# HI im KenpoMaster805



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 14, 2016)

HI im KenpoMaster805 im new here


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 14, 2016)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Tames D (Jun 14, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 14, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Buka (Jun 14, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, bro.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks guys I love this Forum


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 15, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk! Tell us a bit about your training background.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## Tortoise (Jun 15, 2016)

Welcome!  What type of kenpo do you practice?


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi guys my name is Mike aka KenpoMaster805 I'm from Oxnard California and Ive Been doing American Kenpo Karate for 2 years 11 month and I'm a Green Belt going on 3rd degree Brown on December. I'm also in the SWAT Team program at my karate school and I help teach Kids I'm soon to be a assistant instructor At Flores Bros Kenpo Karate Studios Oxnard Ca


----------



## Tortoise (Jun 15, 2016)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Hi guys my name is Mike aka KenpoMaster805 I'm from Oxnard California and Ive Been doing American Kenpo Karate for 2 years 11 month and I'm a Green Belt going on 3rd degree Brown on December. I'm also in the SWAT Team program at my karate school and I help teach Kids I'm soon to be a assistant instructor At Flores Bros Kenpo Karate Studios Oxnard Ca



What is your lineage?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 15, 2016)

Good to have a fellow kenpo master, on board.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 16, 2016)

MY Lineage is Parker/Flores and I go to Flores Bros Kenpo karate studios here in oxnard Ca and my Sifu is Jesus Flores a 10 Degree at American Kenpo karate 3rd Degree in FMA under Guro dan Insosanto and a Blue Belt in Gracie Juijutsu you can Visit us 

Our website is www.Kenpo.com
our facebook is Flores Bros. Kenpo Karate
Our youtube Page is FBKKS American Kenpo


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 16, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> Good to have a fellow kenpo master, on board.


Hi Touch of death my Fellow Kenpoits Brother were in spokane you do Kenpo at and what Belt are ya and how long you been doing it and whats your Lineage and who is your Instructor


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 16, 2016)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Hi Touch of death my Fellow Kenpoits Brother were in spokane you do Kenpo at and what Belt are ya and how long you been doing it and whats your Lineage and who is your Instructor


I am of the Hancock lineage, and I started way back in 1980, under Sterling Peacock. I am a 2nd, Black, but at the present moment, I am not seeking further rank. I am just trying to live up to the rank, I have now. LOL


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 16, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> I am of the Hancock lineage, and I started way back in 1980, under Sterling Peacock. I am a 2nd, Black, but at the present moment, I am not seeking further rank. I am just trying to live up to the rank, I have now. LOL


 
Im Friends with your instructor in FB


----------

